# Chocolate Egg



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have quite a few Easter chocolate eggs and wondering if it is suitable to bring to them to Singapore ?


Is there any restrictions ? Can I pack them in the hold luggage ?

Any advice in helpful,I would never forget the Thorntorn Toffee I brought to Singapore many,many years ago for Gary,a friend's son.
I saw the expression on his face fell,when he unwrapped and found one big lump of toffee due to the heat ! 
Not sure about chocolate though,does anyone has any idea ?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Chomel50 said:


> I have quite a few Easter chocolate eggs and wondering if it is suitable to bring to them to Singapore ? Is there any restrictions ? Can I pack them in the hold luggage ?


Generally there's no problem, with these caveats:

1. You have somewhat greater control over temperature exposure when you carry chocolate onboard, where you can supervise it and keep it away from the sun and other heat sources. However, there are restrictions on liquids, aerosols, and gels carried aboard in your hand luggage. Chocolate Easter eggs often contain liquids or gels and might be classified as such, meaning the quantities would be severely limited. You can keep the temperature under control for a period of time by packing the chocolate in a suitable insulated container with ice packs or dry ice. If you use dry ice then you must follow a rules, to be confirmed with your airline: (a) make sure the container will release the carbon dioxide gas and not allow it to pressurize the container (i.e. the container must not be air tight -- poke at least a couple holes in the container if necessary); (b) keep the total amount of dry ice to 2 kilos or less; (c) label the container "Dry Ice - XXX Grams" where XXX is the approximate weight of the dry ice.

2. Your chocolate cannot contain prohibited goods in Singapore, including (as examples) chewing gum (e.g. chocolate Easter eggs with bubble gum centers), tobacco, or controlled drugs (marijuana, etc.) They cannot have pornographic wrappers, as another example. (Those would be very special Easter eggs, wouldn't they?)

3. If you have been away from Singapore for at least 48 hours (except for Malaysia), then the total value of the goods you bring into Singapore, including your chocolate, can be up to S$600 duty free. If you're bringing more than that into Singapore you'll have to declare the goods and pay GST. (Bring receipts if possible.)

4. There are separate limits on the processed food products you bring into Singapore, including your chocolate: S$100 and 5 Kg.

5. If the chocolate contains alcohol then that alcohol is included in your duty free allowance. The duty free allowance for spirits (such as brandy, whiskey, rum -- the types of alcohol you might find in chocolate) is 1 litre. If you're bringing a 1 litre bottle of whisky into Singapore and your chocolate contains alcohol, you would be over the duty free limit and would have to make a declaration and pay some import duty.

6. You are not allowed to offer the food you bring into Singapore for sale in a restaurant, bar, shop, etc. It should be for your personal consumption (and for guests at your home -- that's OK).

7. If your chocolate contains something "weird" like meat -- prosciutto wrapped chocolate? -- then it has to be from an approved country. (Spain is OK for pork, for example.)

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you for your reply and advice,OH is not keen to take Easter Chocolate Eggs to Singapore so best to buy shortbread,souvenirs,Spanish fans etc.....

It would be wonderful to see families and friends again,to catch up and to see the new additions too


----------

